# looking for a graphic artist



## blade911 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey if anyone out there is a graphic artist and looking to get doing something great send me an email @ [email protected] 

looking for someone serious who wants to be a part of something huge.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

More info please


----------



## blade911 (Aug 12, 2009)

please email me and ill tell you more


----------

